# Bob and Marley - elderly rats - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 2
Sex: male.
Age(s): 2 years old. 
Name(s): Bob (hoodie) and Marley. 
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Handed into us by the RSPCA as classed as too old to rehome and was going to be put to sleep.
Will the group be split: No. They need a home together.
Other: Marley is the friendlier of the two. Bob is a bit quieter. These boys need to go to a home where there aren't any female rats in the same room as Bob picks on Marley when he smells female rats. They are too old to be neutered, but are fine when no female rats are in the same room as them.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Aww I wish more than anything that I could take them but don't have any spare cages at the moment :0( I have a huge soft spot for golden oldies!! I hope they find homes soon!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rehomed now, however Marley passed away the day he got to his new home


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

very sad news


----------

